# paper negative print



## mysteryscribe (Feb 5, 2006)

shot directly onto a piece of rc #3 enlarging paper. processed hot and as a contact print for six minutes. scanned then worked in editor.


----------



## terri (Feb 5, 2006)

Freaky! I like the rumpled look of the paper, and it's a fun little image. :thumbup: 

I'm not a big fan of computerized coloring. You did well I think except for me the green is just a little "hot". 

Cool print!


----------



## mysteryscribe (Feb 5, 2006)

I knew you werent a computer color fan and thats okay.  It isnt crupled paper it was nice an flat the background is screwy stucco wall.  The negative is interesting because it give a reasonably sharp very low detail negative.

Very much like an antique lens even more antique than the one i used.


----------



## terri (Feb 6, 2006)

mysteryscribe said:
			
		

> I knew you werent a computer color fan and thats okay. It isnt crupled paper it was nice an flat the background is screwy stucco wall. The negative is interesting because it give a reasonably sharp very low detail negative.
> 
> Very much like an antique lens even more antique than the one i used.


Ha! I should have inspected the background more closely. I like all of your still life images that I've seen so far. You have a way of assembling items of good visual interest - I admire it, cause I've hated every still life I've attempted. Mine always come off posed and trite to me.


----------



## mysteryscribe (Feb 6, 2006)

It a curse... I was taught photography by a painter.  Everything I do is contrived.   Weston is an icon to me the pepper thing you know.


----------



## terri (Feb 6, 2006)

mysteryscribe said:
			
		

> It a curse... I was taught photography by a painter. Everything I do is contrived. Weston is an icon to me the pepper thing you know.


 I do know! A blessing or a curse, who's to say?  I would think if you liked shooting still lifes, you had the best training possible.


----------



## mysteryscribe (Feb 6, 2006)

The truth on still life for me is that they are great... I can test a camera without leaving my house/studio...


----------

